# Albion One Trailer competition (One more version)



## Saxer (Jan 3, 2018)

Made a version too...

**


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Jan 3, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Darren Durann (Jan 3, 2018)

Saxer said:


> Made a version too...
> 
> **




Hey, very cool! Sounds a tiny bit Goldsmith (that's a big compliment from where I'm standing).


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jan 3, 2018)

excellent, possibly a winner(?)


----------



## Andrajas (Jan 3, 2018)

great job! Cant say I have seen many entries, but the ones I have seen feels more that they just put music on and don't really react and follow the picture. You have managed to create music that fits the picture as well as a stand alone piece! Really like the tone.


----------



## markd (Jan 3, 2018)

Well done


----------



## storyteller (Jan 3, 2018)

Nice job @Saxer !


----------



## ironbut (Jan 3, 2018)

Very nice!
It occurred to me as I watched, Spitfire should have a theme each time their text logo appears in a promo video. Kind of like Dreamworks theme.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jan 3, 2018)

Brilliant. 

Reminded me a bit of LotR. 

Really like the timing of the composition with the shots of the instruments.


----------



## dannymc (Jan 3, 2018)

very very nice. i wanted it to kick a little harder at the climax but intro was perfect. nice work and best of luck. what does the winner get? 

Danny


----------



## Saxer (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks all


----------



## Ben E (Jan 3, 2018)

Excellent!


----------



## artomatic (Jan 3, 2018)

Brilliant!!


----------



## Daniel (Jan 9, 2018)

Good job.


----------



## Kony (Jan 10, 2018)

Excellent!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jan 10, 2018)

Saxer said:


> Made a version too...
> 
> **



I was going to do something similar to this, but instead making the first half full of sound design and low end, then moving to the more orchestral piece for the second part in the studio footage. Sadly, I was not able to finish mine on time as other priorities took over :/

Really good piece though, love the theme and the orchestration


----------



## Saxer (Jan 10, 2018)

Thanks again...
I just followed the suggestions the picture gave me. The rotating lines in the intro looked like a big ventilator to me and I tried to mimic the sound of the rotor blades cutting through air. Then I made chord changes from chart to chart and filled instruments into it.
The main idea for the second part actually came from the little red light level meter at the mixing desk scene... probably the click track. It gave me the new tempo from that point. The instruments scenes are obvious as it works like source music. Same with the loaded Kontakt preset called Strings and the finger on the keyboard playing it. So the instrumentation followed the picture. For the last chord I didn't want the tonic as the text says "start scoring now" and a tonic would suggest an end instead of a start. That's mainly it.


----------



## muk (Jan 13, 2018)

As always impressive work by @Saxer. Impeccable!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 16, 2018)

WOW! That is amazing, nice work. You truly understand scoring to picture...the way you subtly accented everything in the trailer is IMO spot on.


----------



## Saxer (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Jaap (Jan 17, 2018)

Agree with everyone else that this is a great version, so far my favorite as I really like the subtle scoring!


----------

